# China Strikes again!! Goldea Rex Engine 6200! (ENGL Savage 120 Clone)



## AeonSolus (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been following this brand for a while and i've seen and heard that it does live up to the "ENGL" Clone title, judging by some clips that their Head salesperson sent me a while ago, where she admited that they took the savage 120 and reverse engineered it.. but i had to see it myself on video, and FINALLY i found some footage to share with you guys!  After all i'm even more tempted of biting the bullet for one of these




Basicly these are the amp specs said in the website 




> Output​ 120 watts into 8 ohms​ Ohms​ 8 ohms​ Tube Complement​ 2*6550; 6*12AX7​ Speakers​ None​ Channels​ Four Selectable Channles (Clean , Crunch1 , Crunch2 , Lead)​ Features​ Presence, Depth Boost,Bright​ Controls​ Four Channles the same Controls: Gain,Bass,Middle,Treble,Volume​ Weight​ 22.8KG ​ Dimensions​ 71*26.6*27(cm)​ Footswitch​ Uses Optional 3-Button Footswitch for Channel Select​


Layout:







And the amp itself






Cool thing is the whole front is plexi glas and it has blue and red leds that make the buttons "glow"  pretty cool

What you guys think?


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 22, 2009)

How much are these? I remember seeing them in another thread a few months ago and wasn't crunch spelled wrong above the knob or something? haha

Definitely sounds alright though. Wonder how long it plays before it melts down


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2009)

I remember the thread where these were discussed. 

Just curious, how much would it be all said and done?


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know how much it would quote to you guys but since my country is scuplted out of a shitstain  and because of the stupid taxes for shipping from china it quoted me USD$730 shipped to my door


----------



## silentrage (Nov 22, 2009)

Where in china do they sell this?
I'm in china right now, could go check it out if it's not that far. 

They're pretty close, but their website quotes it at the equivalence of $999 US......


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 23, 2009)

it says the following:


Company Address: 5#Huojiazui Industrial District 4th Street Tiddong Road Beichen District Tianjin China
Tel:86-22-26307608,26307609,26307610
International Trade Department extension:602 Fax: 86-22-26307611

Or well, check the website yourself  ( Tianjin JYJ Musical Instrument Co.,Ltd ) or email the Christina Cheng, (the sales manager) to this mail so that she can provide you for a more local retailer i guess?

her <personal> email is [email protected]


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 23, 2009)

is it just me or does that website look strikingly similar to the marshall website???
and also, how about that awful feedback in the video??


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> is it just me or does that website look strikingly similar to the marshall website???
> and also, how about that awful feedback in the video??



I see what you mean about the websites, but the menus and overall navigation are pretty different. 

As for the feedback, between the trebley tone, lack of noise gate (I assume), and the fact he's playing about foot and a half away from the business end of the amp couldn't help anything. 

I'd be interested in more clips.


----------



## iff (Nov 25, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd be interested in more clips.



Me too. This amp intrigues me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 25, 2009)

Doesn't sound anywhere near as good as a Savage 120 to me


----------



## TMM (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks interesting, for sure... a Savage 120 clone with TriAmp aesthetics.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Doesn't sound anywhere near as good as a Savage 120 to me



I'm not hearing it either


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 25, 2009)

looks like a Hughes & Kettner


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 25, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I'm not hearing it either



keep in mind, youtube videos are not something to base sound on


----------



## McKay (Nov 26, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd buy one of these in a heartbeat just to see what it sounds like through a decent cab.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 14, 2009)

Update Guys, ANYONE WHOS GOING TO NAMM PLEASE CHECK THESE GUYS OUT FOR US ! they got a booth!!! Christina said:



> Our booth is in Hall E.
> booth no.is 1281.



Maybe we got a Good bugera in our hands?


----------



## silentrage (Dec 14, 2009)

LMAO, I emailed them askin for sound samples, she asked me if I was chinese, I said yes.
Never heard fro her again.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 14, 2009)

should have said you were american, she even gave me her cellphone so i can text her when i'm in NAMM


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2009)

Desperate?

Also, is it shared EQ?  to shared EQ's.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 14, 2009)

budda said:


> Desperate?
> 
> Also, is it shared EQ?  to shared EQ's.



Well, it's supposed to be a clone of the Savage 120, so I would guess that it has 4 channels, separated into two pairs that each share an EQ...so you have clean/crunch 1 (low to mid gain) sharing one EQ, and then crunch 2 (mid to high gain)/lead sharing another EQ.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 15, 2009)

OffTopic: yeah white guys get mad pussy in china.

Do check out the amp at NAMM, but at such low volume it may not be that helpful. :/


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 15, 2009)

you get what you pay for...

crap!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 15, 2009)

Like agile guitars.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 15, 2009)

exactly


----------



## silentrage (Dec 15, 2009)

And used 7620s?


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 15, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Well, it's supposed to be a clone of the Savage 120, so I would guess that it has 4 channels, separated into two pairs that each share an EQ...so you have clean/crunch 1 (low to mid gain) sharing one EQ, and then crunch 2 (mid to high gain)/lead sharing another EQ.




i guess that it's what differs it from this one, H&K Aesthetics with individual EQ for each channel


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in these even though Chinese engineering is atrocious.


----------



## pirateparty (Dec 15, 2009)

I personally would never trust a Chinese amp [not racist ], but if you decide to go for it I wish you the best of luck


----------



## silentrage (Dec 15, 2009)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'm definitely interested in these even though Chinese engineering is atrocious.



Not if you have good designs and pay the big bucks for high quality engineering.

What they built for the olympics is pretty fucking amazing. 


While we're on chinese amps, I found this one and it sounds pretty damn good, I think this one retails for something like $400, can anyone figure out what it's a clone of? 
20w, 3 channels, shared everything, loop, midi, 2xEL84s.
HNDÈ«µç×Ó¹ÜÒôÏä¹Ù·½½éÉÜ_ÔÚÏßÊÓÆµ¹Û¿´_ÍÁ¶¹ÍøÊÓÆµ µç×Ó¹Ü ¹Ù·½ ÒôÏä ÀÏÍõ HND

The guys goes off about the features (in chinese), so just skip when he starts talking.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm actually in the electronics industry. You'd be amazed at the cultural differences when it comes to engineering. Quality is very rarely taken into consideration in the development process over there. Our branch in Shanghai is considered to be a joke throughout our company. That seems to have become a universal truth when it comes to things coming out of China.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 15, 2009)

i don't trust any product from china, there is no real quality control in that country


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 15, 2009)

bugera anyone?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 15, 2009)

After the initial bugs were worked out, Bugeras are TANKS! Just because something comes from [insert any country here] doesn't mean it's built poorly. Remember... America is known as the dumbest and laziest Country in the world. There are American companies with shitty QC just like any other country. 

And... 90% of the parts that are inside an amp made in ANY country... probably came from China.


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2009)

You know... I never thought of it like that. Good point.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 16, 2009)

And... 90% of the parts that are inside an amp made in ANY country... probably came from China.[/quote]


....and those are always the components that fail first. Adding Chinese engineering on top of shitty components is a double fail.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 16, 2009)

And which genius decided that everything should be made in china?


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2009)

Hopefully we can get Zimbloth down there to snap some pictures and whatnot. Also, he's got a good ear for high end amps, so he could probably confirm how close to the original these sound.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 16, 2009)

im just curious how one switches between four channels with a thee-button footswitch.

and the feedback at the end...

but sure, if you can convince somebody to stop by their booth

if you want a savage 120 so bad, why not just buy one used?


----------



## phantom911 (Dec 16, 2009)

LordOVchaoS said:


> After the initial bugs were worked out, Bugeras are TANKS!



Is that true with their cabinets? Or are they some MDF pieces o' shit


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 17, 2009)

Randy said:


> Hopefully we can get Zimbloth down there to snap some pictures and whatnot. Also, he's got a good ear for high end amps, so he could probably confirm how close to the original these sound.



x34234235  i hope nick has some time to check it out


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 17, 2009)

Certainly looks cool enough.

Makes me wanna get the mods for my XXX done so i can have flashy LED lights for my show coming up 

if all else fails, hopefully the LED panel won't. That way at least it will look pretty, and act as an extremely oversized, heavy, and largely immovable space heater.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys  anyone going to NAMM, remember to check out these amps if you got the time, and if you can record some clips of 'em, it would be interesting to hear what these things are up to.

booth is in Hall E.
booth no.is 1281.


----------

